# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Cấu hình của một máy cắt plasma cnc chất lượng là như thế nào?

## lapbds52

MTA xin gửi tới anh em trong nhóm một cấu hình máy cắt Plasma CNC được coi là tốt nhất hiện nay. Anh em có điểm nào cần trao đổi thì cứ cmt phía dưới nhé.
Dòng máy MTA-Finecut trực tiếp do công ty MTA sản xuất tại Việt Nam.

*ĐẶC ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC MTA- FINECUT*

Dòng máy MTA- FINECUT là dòng máy có khung máy được hàn cường lực bằng thép hộp đã khử hoàn toàn ứng suất của vật liệu trước khi phay trên máy phay giường công nghiệp khổ lớn, nên tạo được độ đồng phẳng và song song tuyệt đối giúp máy chuyển động êm ái làm nên đường cắt đẹp, và tăng tuổi thọ cho máy.
Kết cầu vững chắc, đơn giản, nhỏ gọn mà lại đảm bảo yêu cầu kỹ thuật cao, gia công chính xác vừa đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ lại đảm bảo chất lượng.
MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC MTA - FINECUT 1530A

*ĐẶC ĐIỂM CHUNG CỦA MÁY CẮT PLASMA CNC MTA-FINECUT*

1.	THIẾT KẾ TRỤC X
Trục X được làm bằng thép hộp 150x150x5mm vững chắc, hai vị trí lắp thanh ray trượt vuông đã được phay trên máy phay giường công nghiệp khổ lớn để đảm bảo độ đồng phẳng chắc chắn
Hệ thống truyền động của trục X
-	Hệ thống truyền động sử dụng động cơ AC Servo của Mitshubishi Nhật Bản kèm hộp số bánh răng hành tinh cho tốc độ không tải cao khi chuyển động..
-	Hệ thống truyền động được lắp thanh răng thẳng và bánh răng thẳng Modul 1.25M để chuyển từ chuyển động tròn sang chuyển động tịnh tiến
Hệ thống dẫn động của trục X
Hệ thống dẫn động sử dụng thanh ray  trượt vuông TBI kết hợp vơi bi trượt vuông TBI thường dùng trong các thiết kế máy CNC để đảm bảo cho hệ cơ khí chuyển động êm, mượt, không rung.

2.	THIẾT KẾ TRỤC Y
Trục Y được làm bằng thép hộp 200x100x5mm, chạy song mã ở cả hai bên trục Y tạo sự cân đối cho máy, hai vị trí lắp thanh ray trượt vuông đã được phay trên máy phay giường công nghiệp khổ lớn để đảm bảo độ đồng phẳng chắc chắn
Chân đế được làm bằng thép hộp 125x125x3mm kết hợp với thép tấm 6mm được hàn kết cấu vững chắc tạo bệ đỡ cho bàn cắt nước thành một khối thống nhất hoàn chỉnh và chắc chắn.
Hệ thống truyền động của trục Y
-	Hệ thống truyền động sử dụng động cơ AC Servo Mitshubishi kèm hộp số bánh răng hành tinh cho tốc độ không tải cao khi chuyển động..

-	Hệ thống truyền động được lắp thanh răng thẳng và bánh răng thẳng Modul 1.25M để chuyển từ chuyển động tròn sang chuyển động tịnh tiến

Hệ thống dẫn động của trục Y
Hệ thống dẫn động sử dụng thanh ray  trượt vuông TBI kết hợp vơi bi trượt vuông TBI thường dùng trong các thiết kế máy CNC để đảm bảo cho hệ cơ khí chuyển động êm, mượt, không rung.

3.	THIẾT KẾ TRỤC Z
Hệ thống truyền động và dẫn động của trục Z sử dụng combo gồm bộ vít me THK của Nhật và thanh trượt vuông TBI đảm bảo độ chính xác cao
Động cơ DC sử dụng ở trục Z phù hợp với chuyển động lên xuống và chuyển động nhỏ

4.	HỆ THỐNG ĐIỀU KHIỂN CNC
Máy cắt plasma cnc của MTA sử dụng bộ điều khiển công nghiệp chuyên dụng với nhiều tính năng tự động ưu việt, giúp hệ thống máy hoạt động liên tục và ổn định, hoàn toàn độc lập với máy tính. Một số tính năng đáng kể như: 
1.	Hỗ trợ 8 ngôn ngữ trong đó có tiếng Việt, tiếng Anh, hỗ trợ chuyển đổi ngôn ngữ khi đang sử dụng một cách dễ dàng
2.	Hỗ trợ thư viện mẫu với 49 hình dạng khác nhau bao gồm cả mô hình lưới
3.	Hỗ trợ EIA code ( G code) và nhiều phần mềm CAM khác nhau : FastCAM, FreeNest, SmartNest, IBE. Hỗ trợ xuất G code với các định dạng TXT, CNC, NC, MPG, B3.
4.	Thiết kế bàn phím nhỏ gọn, dễ dàng  nạp file vào để cắt
5.	Hỗ trợ các công cụ đồ họa ngay trên màn hình : Proportion, Rotate, Mirror.
6.	Sắp xếp hình dạng theo ma trận, đối xứng, xếp chồng lên.
7.	Hệ tọa độ có thể điều chỉnh dễ dàng để lấy gốc tọa độ 2 chiều
8.	Dễ dàng chuyển đổi chức năng cũng như trạng thái thường đóng hoặc thường mở các cổng tín hiệu vào và ra.
9.	Chức năng tự động  chuẩn đoán, để chuẩn đoán các trạng thái chính và tất cả các trang thái IO, tạo điều kiện cho viêc kiểm tra và khắc phục lỗi.
10.	Cung cấp cổng giao điện USB ở phía trước để dễ dàng copy file mẫu
11.	Hệ thống bộ điều khiển công nghiệp có thể nâng cấp dễ dàng bởi cổng USB , hoàn toàn miễn phí và dễ dàng tra cứu lịch sử nâng cấp.
12.	Hỗ trợ nhập và xuất file theo file đơn lẻ và theo tệp
13.	Cho phép hiển thị thời gian: ngày giờ, tuần trên màn hình điều khiển
14.	Cho phép sao lưu và phục hồi dữ liệu gốc
15.	Hỗ trợ 4 quy trình cắt: Gas, Plasma, Marker và Demo với đa dạng các tham số xử lý.
16.	Quy trình cắt Gas và Plasma được tách biệt rõ ràng ở các cổng điều khiển IO
17.	Hỗ trợ điều khiển bộ THC,  hỗ trợ 2 cấp độ gia nhiệt và 3 giao đoạn xuyên thủng khi cắt Gas
18.	Chức năng phản hồi hồ quang plasma, phản hồi định vị, tự động dừng hồ quang plasma tại vị trí góc hoặc khi hết vật liệu
19.	Chức năng tự động tích hợp hồ quang plasma: hiện thị điện áp hồ quang thực tế, thiết lập điện áp hồ quang, thiết lập thông số THC, kiểm soát vị trí và tín hiệu va chạm, điều chỉnh hồ quang.
20.	Kiểm soát hồ quang plasma, hỗ trợ 2 tín hiệu hồ quang đến THC về tốc độ và khoảng cách để đảm bảo máy hoạt động ổn định và an toàn.
21.	Hỗ trợ cắt tại vị trí biên, có thể lưu thời gian gia nhiệt khi cắt tấm dày.
22.	Dễ dàng cài đặt thời gian tăng tốc và giảm tốc
23.	Tùy theo độ dày vật liệu, tốc độ cắt có thể tự động điều chỉnh giảm khi đi dần vào góc, giúp ngăn chặn hiệu  quả việc tia plasma làm cháy máy và các thiết bị xung quanh
24.	Hiển thị trạng thái động, tĩnh của quá trình cắt, hỗ trợ chế độ phóng to, thu nhỏ đề xem  sự di chuyển của đầu cắt trên màn hình đồ họa
25.	Hệ thống DSP cho phép kiểm soát chính xác tốc độ cắt, tiếng ồn và độ rung khi cắt
26.	Tự động nhớ trạng thái làm việc và điển cắt cuối cùng khi bị ngắt điện đột ngột
27.	Chức năng “ cutting offset”  giúp hạn chế việc lãng phí phôi khi phần mềm chuyển đổi từ CAD sang CNC chưa tối ưu việc sắp xếp, hỗ trợ bù mạch cắt, sắp xếp hình cắt và nhân hình cắt. 
28.	Dễ dàng thiết lập và phân quyền khác nhau cho nhiều người sử dụng máy
29.	Hỗ trợ Remote để hoạt động cùng bộ điều khiển từ xa lên đến khoảng cách 30m

5.	HỆ THỐNG NÂNG HẠ CHIỀU CAO TỰ ĐỘNG
-	Phôi cắt (tấm kim loại) thường không bằng phẳng mà luôn độ cong vênh nhất định. Bộ điều khiển chiều cao đầu cắt Plasma tự động (THC) có nhiệm vụ điều khiển đầu cắt lên xuống một cách tự động theo độ cong, vênh của vật liệu trong suốt quá trình cắt, để đảm bảo khoảng cách từ đầu cắt đến bề mặt vật liệu luôn ổn định. Do đó đảm bảo đường cắt luôn đều và đẹp. Nếu không có bộ phận này, không những đường cắt xấu và không đều mà còn làm bép cắt mau hỏng (do độ cao đầu cắt không ổn định theo yêu cầu của nhà sản xuất bộ nguồn Plasma), dẫn đến chi phí cho mỗi mét cắt sẽ tăng lên. Nếu tấm kim loại bị cong, vênh nhiều thậm chí còn làm hư đầu cắt Plasma.
-	Tích hợp đầy đủ tất cả các quá trình cắt tương thích với bộ điều khiển máy cắt Plasma CNC công nghiệp giúp cho hệ thống có thể làm việc ở tốc độ cắt rất cao và ổn định, đặc biệt hữu ích khi cắt thép mỏng.
-	Có khả năng chống nhiễu cao và làm việc ổn định, liên tục trong nhiều môi trường. Điều khiển quá trình bám chính xác khi làm việc ở tốc độ rất cao.
-	Dễ dàng tương thích với các phần mềm CNC, thiết kế đơn giản, gọn nhẹ.

6.	HỆ THỐNG CHỐNG GÃY MỎ CẮT PLASMA
Hệ thống chống gãy mỏ cắt Plasma để bảo vệ mỏ cắt khi bị va chạm với các chi tiết đã cắt trong quá trình mỏ cắt di chuyển. Đối với máy cắt Plasma CNC, việc các chi tiết vừa cắt, rơi ra và có một phần nhô lên khỏi bề mặt vật liệu đôi khi cũng xảy ra. Nếu đúng lúc này mỏ cắt di chuyển ngang qua phần chi tiết bị nhô lên (trên hành trình di chuyển để cắt các chi tiết khác) thì việc va chạm giữa mỏ cắt plasma và vật cản trên đường đi là khó tránh khỏi. Việc này có thể làm gãy mỏ cắt Plasma khi máy không được trang bị hệ thống chống gãy mỏ cắt, vì vậy máy cắt plasma cnc cần phải lắp thiết bị chống gãy mỏ cắt Plasma.

Hệ thống chống gãy mỏ cắt sử dụng cảm biến đa chiều siêu nhạy. Trong quá trình cắt gặp vật cản cảm biến sẽ báo về bộ điều khiển trung tâm để dừng cắt, đảm bảo an toàn cho mỏ cắt và phôi cắt.

7.	 CHỨC NĂNG CĂN PHÔI TỰ ĐỘNG
Chức năng căn phôi tự động sử dụng đèn laser để soi cạnh tôn: chỉ cần đặt phôi lên bàn cắt, không cần đặt tấm tôn song song với trục Y của máy, chức năng này sẽ tự động lấy 2 điểm chuẩn trên vật liệu và máy sẽ tự động xoay hình theo phôi để cắt.

8.	BỘ ĐIỀU KHIỂN TỪ XA KHÔNG DÂY, TIỆN LỢI CHO VIỆC VẬN HÀNH VÀ THAO TÁC
Bộ điều khiển từ xa không dây cầm tay có đầy đủ tính năng như trên bộ điều khiển CNC. Trong quá trình vận hành, người thợ sẽ không phải đứng máy để trông coi, mà có thể làm công việc khác, thao tác rất thuận tiện, nhanh, gọn cho việc sét gốc phôi, chạy bỏ qua đường cắt khi cần, rà lại đường cắt.
Khoảng cách điều khiển từ xa hiệu quả lên đến 100m. Nếu có vật cản thì khoảng cách điều khiển từ xa hiệu quả lên đến 50M
Nó có thể phát hiện lỗi phần cứng, phần mềm tối ưu hóa thuật toán, giao tiếp hai chiều, để đảm bảo thông tin liên lạc ổn định và đáng tin cậy

9.	NGUỒN CẮT: lấy ví dụ nguồn Hypertherm Powermax 85A
Hãng: HYPERTHERM (Mỹ)
Thông số kỹ thuật:
- Điện áp vào: 3pha- 220V.
- ứng dụng cho cắt Thép đen, Thép không gỉ, Đồng,Nhôm....
-Khả năng cắt đẹp: 20mm
-Khả năng cắt : max 25mm
-Khí cấp: Khí nén
- Mỏ cắt máy 7.6m
- Phụ kiện tiêu chuẩn

10.	THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT CỦA MÁY
 	Model	MTA-FINECUT-1530A
1	Chiều rộng cắt max ( trục X)	1600 mm
2	Chiều dài cắt max ( trục Y)	3200 mm
3	Tốc độ di chuyển không tải	Động cơ AC Servo: 25.000 mm/ phút
4	Chiều dày cắt	0.5-20mm ( phụ thuộc vào nguồn cắt)
5	Phần mềm sử dụng	Sheetcam. Autocad
6	Độ chính xác đường cắt	0.5 mm/m
7	Nguồn điện hệ thống điều khiển	220-50Hz
8	Nguồn điện Plasma	380-50Hz
9	Công suất hệ thống	2000w
10	Kích thước màn hình LCD	7 inch
11	Thiết bị điều chỉnh độ cao	Bộ THC điều khiển kỹ thuật số
12	Chế độ cắt	Plasma/ oxy-gas
13	Chế độ lấy dấu	Đầu lấy dấu bằng nén khí
14	Nguyên lý đọc file cắt	Bộ nhớ trong và từ USB
15	Hệ thống khí Plasma	Khí nén
16	Nhiệt độ làm việc	Từ 10 C đến 60 C, độ ẩm 0-95%

----------

